# Viper Mk.II weathering



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

So...anybody have a simple and effective way to weather the Viper? There's not just the bullet hits, but also I see odd-shaped gray streaks in the hull. I'm going by the full-size mock-up, not any CGI shots.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Dull coat the model and then use pastels brushed on with a Q-tip or small brush for the streaks. Use a post-it to simulate the streaks at panel lines.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

If it helps , here's mine which was posted a while back. It was weathered mainly with brushed on pastel chalks and dullcoated. The weathering scheme was from reference based on both the digital model and the physical prop.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=293648


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Thanks. Now, about the one marking on the starboard side that's different between the CGI and the mock-up...

Also, as for the tail numbering, you get 7242NC, but wasn't Husker's numbering N7242C? And wasn't this the Mk. II that was re-assigned to Apollo? (I know, you can easily cut the decals apart, but I'd just like clarification.)


----------

